# geli: double layer of encryption in truecrypt stype?



## zennybsd (May 1, 2011)

I read that truecrypt supports double layer of encryption in userland, but not at kernel level like geli. However, I am not for truecrypt after reading this (http://www.privacylover.com/encrypt...oor-in-truecrypt-is-truecrypt-a-cia-honeypot/) and this (http://blog.gold-lock.com/2009/08/03/using-truecrypt-to-encrypt-secret-files-think-again/).

So, any inputs are appreciated about double layer of encryption using geli. Thanks!


----------



## graudeejs (May 1, 2011)

You want /dev/ad0.geli.geli?


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (May 1, 2011)

Is it possible?  Yes, quite easily.

Should you do it?  Well that's another question entirely.  Perhaps something to answer first is how good is your tin foil hat?


----------

